
This app warns heroin users when their drugs are laced with fentanyl - SQL2219
https://news.vice.com/story/this-app-warns-heroin-users-when-their-drugs-are-laced-with-fentanyl
======
DrScump
No, it doesn't.

The submitter changed the title. All this is is an opt-in SMS blaster to
notify users when there are reports of fentanyl ODs that have _already
happened_ in the area. The app does _nothing_ to analyze any specific sample,
let alone track seller trends.

It also has an autoplay video.

